# Orvis Travel Trailer



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Orvis is now selling campers: Here's a nice woody for $29,995, not including shipping. http://www.orvis.com/store/product.aspx?pf_id=5R6G


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow what is the price per square foot on that one?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

$30K can buy a whole lot of nights at the local motel or fishing lodge.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

They could at least throw in a couple of bamboo rods.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Now you're talkin' Goob. Not much sweeter than casting a dry fly to native trout with a nice cane rod.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

An Orvis camping Trailer, no shipping included but you get a nice woody for $29995 not bad. I have have paid less though :mrgreen:


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

That thing would go nice behind an Orvis edition Jeep Grand Cherokee... Unfortunately the last year that they built those was back in 1998


----------



## davidfooter (Jan 17, 2012)

GaryFish said:


> $30K can buy a whole lot of nights at the local motel or fishing lodge.


That is a very good point you make. What are some of your favorites in the region? I am familiar with Idaho and Wyoming, but that is it. I would love to trek up to Montana as I have some friends in the Missoula and the Bozeman areas. It looks like there are plans for a summer trip where we check out some Salt Lake City hotels for a quick downtown stay before heading out in to the rest of the Rocky Mountain states.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I grew up in Idaho, and have lived a couple of years in Montana. I do love the Treasure State. More miles of prime trout stream than anyplace I've ever been. A trip to the Beaverhead near Dillon is a trip worth making if you want a huge brown on a small stream. The Missouri below Holter Dam is big time, big river, but a must-fish kind of place. But my favorite water I fished when I lived there might just have been Belt Creek, east of Great Falls. Small stream - about the size of the Provo River, and outside the Henry's Fork below Island Park Dam, the only place I've nailed a grand slam on the same stream, on the same day. I love Belt Creek.


----------

